# Operating old vises



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I just completed a workbench for our woodworking school. I used a Morgan 100A and an old 10" Craftsman vise that had been donated and were lying around. I cleaned and oiled them and they move in and out nicely, but I just can't get them to grip a piece of wood. When I place a board between the Morgan vise dog and a dog in the bench and try to tighten it, it keeps hitting the stop before it could get a grip on the stock. Somewhere online I read this: "When the jaw is pushed against the workpiece, a 7/8 turn of the handle allows 3/8" of clamping motion. The handle cannot rotate more than 7/8 of a turn." Any ideas on how to fix the problem?










PS: if you right-click on the photo and choose view image, you can see the tail vise.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

What is "the stop"?


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

There's a piece of iron sticking out on the front of the vise that won't let you turn farther than about 7/8 of an inch.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morgan-Vise-Co-Model-200-A-Rapid-Action-Woodworking-Vise-Tool-Carpentry-USA-/190974199853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c76f3082d


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm having a hard time picturing this. Like Toby said, what's the stop exactly? Is it the inboard jaw of the vice or something else that limits the travel on the bench? Also If it's a quick release type vise check the mechanism, it may be jammed and while engaging the screw just enough to allow travel with no resistance slipping when it is under pressure.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

If this works like I think it does, you can slide the vise closed and up against the stock then you can turn the handle 7/8 turn to tighten. At least that is the theory. Is there way to adjust the hand to get the full 1/8 turn? It sounds like either the jaws are not fully closed before you start to tighten or the part that allows the free sliding is not timed with the handle. The handle should be in the position that gives the full 7/8 turn . If not it would short you part of that turn. Now to figure out how to adjust this if it needs adjustment…... Don't know.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts. I'll be in the shop tomorrow and will try everything suggested.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked at the link to the eBay site. It shows a clamp looking device on the under side and at the back of the threaded rod. Is this an adjustment? It has some bolt heads exposed like you could loosen them.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

That's the split nut mechanism. Planeman40 wrote: "I have a vise like this. I believe it refers to the "quick release" feature that allows the vise nut to release the screw upon the screw being turned 1/2 turn counterclockwise (unscrew). This lets the vise jaws to be rapidly pulled apart by hand without a lot of unscrewing. When you turn the screw clockwise (screw in), the nut engages the screw after 1/2 turn and begins to tighten the jaws." http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43693


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

Quick release vise!! Push in by hand and then tighten with the lever.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

To follow up on my progress with the vise, I've been able to get it to hold work piece firmly by playing around with the handle. I push the jaw up close to the work piece and then twist this way and that and pull and push on the handle and suddenly I can make it grip the work piece. It's an old vise, so maybe it has its quirks.


----------

